# Bowfishing with crossbows?



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Has there been any determination on weather we can bowfish with a crossbow? Getting on time to control a few hundred of those invasive, habitat destroying carp..........and fertilize the garden at the same time. :evilsmile


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Never thought of this. But it falls under fishing and not hunting. The crossbow bow falls under archery and not firearms......arrow.......:yikes:

Good question Post under the law question and let us know. Yes it is getting close.

:evilsmile:evilsmile

Skinner


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Sorry, no can do !

Unlawful: Fish with......crossbow......

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/unlawful-activities_229814_7.pdf

(Right side of page 2nd one down)


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Oh Geez. Thanks. Another thing we need to get updated.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Yeah we might as well take the challenge out of fishing now too.

Ganzer


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

MERGANZER said:


> Yeah we might as well take the challenge out of fishing now too.
> 
> Ganzer



Quit using bait then.......


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

MERGANZER said:


> Yeah we might as well take the challenge out of fishing now too.
> 
> Ganzer


only legal for bows and for only certain speices.
i guess the challenge is drawing in the presence of fish:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI said:


> only legal for bows and for only certain speices.
> i guess the challenge is drawing in the presence of fish:lol::lol::lol:


OMG here we go again! :lol::lol::lol::evil::lol:

Skinner


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

ya, it'd be terrible if we wiped out the carp herd or overcrowded the bay!:lol::lol:


----------

